# Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX II



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Does any of the following seem logical?

I've been riding Michelin tires but am not real happy with the new Pro 3 version. 

All the reviews on the Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX II are great except for tire wear.

So I'm thinking the 700 x 25 Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX II would be a good option at 220 gms.

The wider tire should wear better (?) and should certainly be more comfortable. The weight is light and I can't imagine the change in aerodynamics would be noticable to me.

That's all assuming they will fit in my frame and fork.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

they will fit if 23c does. wear is exaggerated, IMHO...i get ~2k. less aero? please...

if you can swing the cost, you will not be disappointed. these are flat-out the best riding clinchers on the market. put some latex tubes in 'em and find nirvana.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

dookie said:


> ........ less aero? please....


I know. Sounds kind of dumb now that I read it again. :blush2: 

If want latex tubes, I wonder if they come in size 25? Or will 23's work?


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

dookie said:


> *they will fit if 23c does. * wear is exaggerated, IMHO...i get ~2k. less aero? please...
> 
> if you can swing the cost, you will not be disappointed. these are flat-out the best riding clinchers on the market. put some latex tubes in 'em and find nirvana.



Really?

To the OP. 25mm Open C's are my favorite tire. There is endless debate on whether or not there is more or less RR on 25's or 23's. A debate that will never be proven one way or the other. If they fit your frame get um. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Jay T (Oct 25, 2006)

I couldn't believe the road feel after switching to these tires. Its like riding on butter. I'm considering buying a set of these again. 

That being said, they do tend to wear fairly quickly depending on your size/bike/riding habits etc. I had a problem with flats when I first started riding them, I switched to a better/wider rim tape and that seemed to solve my problem. 

I should note that I'm 148lbs and I've managed to get maybe 1500km's out of these. They now have cuts and knicks in the casings and I'm starting to see some increased flatting on random rides. 

These are race tires, not for everyday riding.


----------



## DeLuz (Aug 1, 2008)

How about just using it on the front?
Whats the next best one for a rear tire?
I have heard Michelin PR3 doesn't cut it on mileage either.
Conti GP4000s gets super mileage but rides rough.
How about Rubino Pro II?


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Jay T said:


> *These are race tires, not for everyday riding.*


For many they are everyday tires.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

The Vredstein Fortezza SE tires that Performance sells are a really good riding tire as well. Less expensive than the Vittorias.

Give em a shot

M


----------



## Jay T (Oct 25, 2006)

> For many they are everyday tires


After riding them for some time, considering my weight and mileage, plus the high cost, I don't see them as a good option for everyday riding. But to each his own! If you have deep pockets then fire away! Its hard to ignore that kind of quality.

I'm going to give the Rubinos a try next I think.


----------



## Jay T (Oct 25, 2006)

> How about just using it on the front?
> Whats the next best one for a rear tire?
> I have heard Michelin PR3 doesn't cut it on mileage either.
> Conti GP4000s gets super mileage but rides rough.
> How about Rubino Pro II?


You probably don't want to spend the money for just the front. A lot of the road feel is going to be through your rear tire and into the seat. You'll have to spend some miles on differnet tires to see what you like etc. I haven't heard good things about the Michelin PR3 but some swear by them.

I'm considering the Rubinos next if that helps at all.


----------



## DeLuz (Aug 1, 2008)

Give us a ride report on the Rubino. Even at $26 I can't afford it until my GP4000s wears out which is looking like another 6 months.


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> For many they are everyday tires.


 They are for me, and have been for over 12 years. Best tires I've ever used. I have had
4 or 5 flats, total, in that 12 year period; I can remove them by hand (no tools needed),
and install them by hand, I get about 2500+ miles out of a pair and I rotate the tires
every 6 month's, and they are very smooth riding tires; Size used: 700X23.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

The open corsa cx is an amazing tires. Best tire I've ever ridden. I haven't tried the CX2 320TPI version yet, those are ready to roll next week. I had no flatting issues with the CX above and beyond what I noticed with other tires. Not sure I'd classify it as a race only tire, I'm 200lbs, ride 25's, and got a lot more than 2000km out of them.

The Vredenstein's MShaw mentioned are good, and a better value. I'd put it on par with the Rubino (which I've also ridden and really like)

Can't stand gp4000's , they seem to wear better than Vit's and be more resistant to cuts, but the ride quality just isn't there.

Only buy the Corsa's if you can afford them, because you'll probably be spoiled and have a hard time riding a different tire once you get used to them


----------



## pjmsj21 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ditto ....all the positive comments on the Open Corsa's. I put a set of 25's on my Serotta and did a 90 miler over the weekend. There was one section of road that was freshly laid asphalt and after a few miles I stopped because I thought I had a slow leak as the ride was soooo smooth. I have a set of the Rubino Pro's that I bought to compare but I am finding all kinds of excuses to leave the Open Corsa's on the bike.


----------



## pgk (Jun 30, 2008)

I have both Pro Race 3's 23, and Open Corsa II 25's mounted on two different wheel sets. I like both tires, the Open Corsa II ride smoother but I do run them at a lower pressure than the Pro Race 3's. To make a fair comparison I'm going to try a pair of Pro Race 3's in 25s
Never had a flat with the Pro Race 3's but I did pickup a thorn on the Open Corsa II's I have run the same latex tubes with both Pro Race 3's and the Open Corsa II 25's. If you run the Michlien latex tubes plan on airing them up every day before you ride, them seem to leak down quicker than a conventional tube. Both tires roll extremely well with latex tubes, although the verdict is still out on using them for everyday riding. I would be suprised if Michlien didn't have some quality control issues that they are not fessing up to on the pro race 3's because if you read the reviews everyone either loves or hates them, no in between what so ever. At least in my limited experience they are both very nice tires hard to go wrong with either one.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Just got and e-mail from PBK and the Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX II Folding Tyre 700x23mm - All Colours were on sale.

After using the RBR discount (another 5%) they were about $42 each.


So two are coming my way.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

What did you hate about the Pro Race 3's? Because there's a good chance that if it's related to durability and low-mileage wear, then you'll face the same issue with the Vittoria's. I use both these tires and they ride rather similar in my opinion. I usually keep them both at around 110 PSI.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

MerlinAma said:


> Just got and e-mail from PBK and the Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX II Folding Tyre 700x23mm - All Colours were on sale.
> 
> After using the RBR discount (another 5%) they were about $42 each.
> 
> ...


was just going to point this out...

stock up and spend over $150 and there's a 10% discount. i just got 4 @ $40/ea.

also, all latex tubes leak down...not just the michelins. they're more porous than butyl. so very worth it however!


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

nightfend said:


> What did you hate about the Pro Race 3's? Because there's a good chance that if it's related to durability and low-mileage wear, then you'll face the same issue with the Vittoria's. I use both these tires and they ride rather similar in my opinion. I usually keep them both at around 110 PSI.


It had nothing to do with durability or wear.

When I rode my new bike out of my driveway for the very first time it seemed like it just didn't "roll" very good. I know that is very subjective and it could be just a different feel of the ProRace 3 tire.

When I put Pro 2's on the new bike, it felt like is was supposed to feel - to me.
And that's what counts.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

I've really wanted to try the Open Corsas, but I have to make it through all 3 sets of my Continental Ultra Race tires first. I got one set (and, coincidentally, got latex tubes at the same time) and fell in love, so I bought two more sets. I've gone through one set, and almost through the second. 180tpi and 220gr for the 23c (also comes in a 25c) and absolutely as smooth as silk. I also have a bike with Michelin Pro Race 2s, which replaced the original Diamante Pro Lights, but they simply don't compare in terms of ride quality to the Ultra Races. Not even close.

Holy frijole! A website called mikesbikes.com has Ultra Races for only $17.95! I may have to hold off on the Open Corsas for a while longer - it looks like another set of Ultra Races in my near future! (Anybody know anything about this www.mikesbikes.com?)


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> ...absolutely as smooth as silk.


60tpi training tires?

you ain't seen nothing yet...get those 320tpi OCs.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I would def say 25 does not last longer than 23's. They're better against pinch flats at a slightly lower pressure and give a slighlty softer ride. 
I'm on grand prix 4 seasons and they're wonderfully cut and puncture resistant. 
I'd like a more cush, buttery ride, but any race tire, whether its an OC, PR or ultremo won't last as an everyday tire. 

That said, anyone know if the new 4000s has the same vectran layer as the GP4season?


----------



## Andrew242 (Jun 21, 2009)

I've never had a puncture with any of my Vittorias. They have a lot of cuts etc, but never had a puncture, which is important for me on a trianing-tire, so i will never change manufactor.


----------



## pgk (Jun 30, 2008)

Don't ever say never, I did and practically the next day both my riding partner and myself both had flats... I was using OC II's, they are a very nice riding tire though..


----------



## Andrew242 (Jun 21, 2009)

pgk: Lol, i guess i have to cancel tomorrows ride just to be sure then


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Have been happy riding Michelin Pro3Race & their Ultralight A1 butyl tubes ... 

But on a semi-whim, I ordered a pair of the *Open Corsa Evo CX II* and Michelin latex tubes, from PBK (best available prices) ... let's see what the fuss is about ;-)

According to the measured Crr data at http://forum.biketechreview.com , I _might_ see up to 30 second improvement in an upcoming up-hill TT , all else being equal ... which it rarely is 

Regardless, am curious on ride quality.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

dookie said:


> 60tpi training tires?
> 
> you ain't seen nothing yet...get those 320tpi OCs.


Conti Ultra Race are 180tpi.

I just got some 120tpi Vittoria Rubino Pro Slicks for my wife - they were the hardest to mount tires (on new Cole Shuriken wheels) I've ever had. I broke my new Park tire lever!


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Put the new OC's on this week. The ride is so much nicer than the Conti GP4000's they replace. I know the OC's won't last as long, and cut more easily than the Conti's, but it's worth it. The Conti's will be saved for winter riding.


----------



## tantra (Jan 8, 2008)

*Pro3 race*

I don't understand why so many people bash the Pro3 race tires. To me they are fast, grippy and smooth rolling. Very nice ride quality. In my experience, they cut and puncture at about the same rate as the Pro2 race tires. Never tried Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX II.


----------



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

I also put the Vit Open Corsas on this week (with latex tubes) and the ride is way nicer than my Conti Force/attacks. They are incredibly smooth. I also impressed on how stable they were coming down our local 5 mile pass hitting 50+ mph speeds. But, after only three rides there are already small cuts (granted I had to ride a 1 mile dirt road section today). The contis wear way better, but the Vittorias are so buttery smooth.


----------



## Andrew242 (Jun 21, 2009)

durkind said:


> I also put the Vit Open Corsas on this week (with latex tubes) and the ride is way nicer than my Conti Force/attacks. They are incredibly smooth. I also impressed on how stable they were coming down our local 5 mile pass hitting 50+ mph speeds. But, after only three rides there are already small cuts (granted I had to ride a 1 mile dirt road section today). The contis wear way better, but the Vittorias are so buttery smooth.


Dont worry about the cuts. My Vittorias are a few years old now, lots of cuts, but no puncture!.


----------



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

Andrew242 said:


> Dont worry about the cuts. My Vittorias are a few years old now, lots of cuts, but no puncture!.


Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> Conti Ultra Race are 180tpi.
> 
> I just got some 120tpi Vittoria Rubino Pro Slicks for my wife - they were the hardest to mount tires (on new Cole Shuriken wheels) I've ever had. I broke my new Park tire lever!


Conti plies are 60tpi, then they fold them over three times (using logic only a German could understand) to arrive at 180tpi. Vittoria single ply is 320. There is a big difference.


----------

